# Word on 2000 ITASCA HORIZON DIESEL



## roadjack (May 5, 2007)

My wife and I are about to purchase a 2000 ITASCA HORIZON Diesel with 20,000 miles.  Can anyone tell us what the a"word is" on this unit?  Does it have major problems, what to look out for and will service repairs be a problem?   Thanks


----------



## Kirk (May 5, 2007)

Re: Word on 2000 ITASCA HORIZON DIESEL

It should be a good rig as Itasca has a good reputation. With mileage that low you will probably have original tires and you should not be fooled into keeping them. Tires should be replaced at 5 to 7 years of age, no matter the tread condition because they begin to break down internally after that time and it is worse if not driven than when they are driven. You may also want to take a hard look at all belts and hoses because they too age more when not in use.


----------



## roadjack (May 6, 2007)

Re: Word on 2000 ITASCA HORIZON DIESEL

Thanks, Kirk.  I will check the tires, hoses and belts.


----------

